# Aliens Power Loader Build



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm starting my power loader, from *Skynet?* I thought it was Halcyon. Some parts of this model are nicely done, where others are strange, or just plain bad.
The instructions are clear and well illustrated, despite being in Japanese. The parts count is low, and the details are pretty good. The locator pins are usually misaligned, so I just cut them off. 

The Ripley figure is just two halves, plus solid arms. The seams are horrible. After several globs of green putty and primer, here is what I have:










Lost most details on her Reeboks Alien stompers:










What a person looks like just after the facehugger dies:










Had to add the heel with green putty. I love the smell of Toluene in the morning. Good for the liver: (only the folks who read the green putty warnings will get that)










*More......*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Clamping hard to help with seams:










Highly recommend investing in these Irwin clamps. Well worth it:










Top of Ripley's head. Had to show this because the seam was so bad!:










*More............*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Using Silly Putty as a mask. I pre-painted some black areas, and now need to paint some aluminum colors, so I can have a nice color when I gouge away the yellow for weathering. Triple layer color. I had to mask the black paint with something that would conform:










I pinched it in place, pulled it away, cut it with a razor, and replaced it:










Ripley's seam before work:










*More....*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The loader arms in the movie have seams, matching where they appear on the model. So I guess I won't get rid of those. I have been watching my Aliens (Quadrilogy version) a lot, much to the chagrin of my wife and son. (heh, heh) Any excuse, baby!

But the movie version loader feet and legs are seamless. I hate green putty! 

I promised myself I would leave my next build unlit, but this little light was seemingly made for the power loader:

*Click on the picture to play the video:*



I picked them up at Micheal's, in the wedding decor section. They are about $2.99 for 2. I think they are made for putting inside balloons. The clear yellow kit part fits EXACTLY! So I'm destined to use a light. 

*More to come...........*


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

My guess is that Skynet bought or rented the Halcyon mold - mine (that looks exactly like yours) is under the Halcyon brand.

Looks good thus far. I agree that some of the seams are pretty nasty - especially the ones where you can't get to them easily to make it smooth.

I really like the light you found. I'm going to go pick a couple up to fiddle with.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> My guess is that Skynet bought or rented the Halcyon mold - mine (that looks exactly like yours) is under the Halcyon brand.
> 
> Looks good thus far. I agree that some of the seams are pretty nasty - especially the ones where you can't get to them easily to make it smooth.
> 
> I really like the light you found. I'm going to go pick a couple up to fiddle with.


Thanks, Paul. 

The yellow kit lens has a "lip", which fits perfectly on the bulb housing, after you pull off the lens that comes with the light. 

There is an almost invisible clear sticker on the light that needs to be removed before the lens will come off. It lights "twist-on/twist off". So I'll have to mount it with the lower portion stationary, so I can turn it on/off from outside the model. The battery is like a watch kind. I'll install it without being able to change the battery. So when it's dead, that's it. I have one inside my Chariot, under the robot in the back. It still works.

:wave:


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Lots of work but it will be awesome .thanks for the info on the light .I could use some.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

BOXIE said:


> Lots of work but it will be awesome .thanks for the info on the light .I could use some.


Thanks! I've seen this one done up really nice. Unfortunately, my skills are sub par. But I'll do my best. I'll be using techniques I've never messed with before, like salt weathering. This is going to be one dirty loader. 

:wave:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

[QUOTE=Paulbo; Looks good thus far. I agree that some of the seams are pretty nasty - especially the ones where you can't get to them easily to make it smooth.



Paulbo, were you referring to the "nasty seams" being on the Ripley figure or the Power Loader? I've got this kit packed away and has been on my mind here lately and will be watching this build closely.

hal9001-


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I used those wedding balloon lights to light a billboard:










Here is a picture of the package:









*
More.........*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Hopefully, this queen toy is properly scaled. I plan to display them in battle!



















Pretty good detail, for a toy:


















*
More later............*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Paulbo, were you referring to the "nasty seams" being on the Ripley figure or the Power Loader? I've got this kit packed away and has been on my mind here lately and will be watching this build closely.
> 
> hal9001_


The figure is the worst. But seams are everywhere on the loader, where they are not supposed to be. A skilled modeler can do wonders, but I find it stinky, annoying work.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is one done right:

http://joesmodels.50webs.com/pl2.html

Here is a beautiful, limited-edition resin version. Much larger at 1/8 scale. Look at the Ripley likeness. And the dynamic position.

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=13637

How would you like that pup sittin' on your shelf???

I'm using these as a color and detail guide. I'll add some quick extras like wires and tubes running down the face cage and down by the feet.

Reebok painting details:

http://www.hitopheaven.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/ripley-reebok.jpg

Easy wire details to add. Notice the black wires down under the feet saddles:

http://joesmodels.50webs.com/powerloader/finfeet1.jpg

:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks good so far. Wish I had that light for mine when I made it. The seams on the Ripley figure weren't too bad on mine, some putty fixed them up nicely. I did have trouble finding the right tubing for all the hydraulic lines and ended up using shrink tubing.

Getting Ripley's hands to fit on the controls is a pain.

Have fun with yours, it does look nice once it's built and weathered.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great Build! This is very cool to see!

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Steve.

Couple more pics:

Arm progress:
Used bits of left over photo etch and strip styrene to hide some seams. 




























*More.......*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

My son made me two remote sentries, two colonial marines, and a power loader out of Legos. I guess he thought I needed moral support, being in the garage all day:










I replaced some claw parts with brass rod:










*More soon.............*


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Thanks! I've seen this one done up really nice. Unfortunately, my skills are sub par. But I'll do my best. I'll be using techniques I've never messed with before, like salt weathering. This is going to be one dirty loader.
> 
> :wave:


 You're kidding, right?  Obviously, you haven't seen my latest with the hyperdrive motivator on my X-wing refit. :freak: 

That Ripley figure with this kit is horrible! I'd have to resculpt my own.. The one on Modeler Magic looks like Sigourney Weaver. :thumbsup: I wonder who mastered that kit? Yours is looking great, K! Don't give up - we all have days like this. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> ...Used bits of left over photo etch and strip styrene to hide some seams.


Nice!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Nice!


Caught, again! You always find me out when I use your stuff off-label! Looking back, I don't know why I left that out of my pod build. What was I thinking? Jeez. Well, all will be primed, salted. and painted yellow, soon. 

:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> You're kidding, right?  Obviously, you haven't seen my latest with the hyperdrive motivator on my X-wing refit. :freak:
> 
> That Ripley figure with this kit is horrible! I'd have to resculpt my own.. The one on Modeler Magic looks like Sigourney Weaver. :thumbsup: I wonder who mastered that kit? Yours is looking great, K! Don't give up - we all have days like this.
> 
> ~ Chris​


I found the sculptor at one point. But now I can't find him. The builder in the post (Sean Brannin) is not the sculptor. I'm afraid I'll go ahead and have to use the poor sculpt of ole' Weaver. Looks more like Kane. HA! Thanks for looking!
:wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great work, after this you need to do a tamiya kit..to relax.
Don't focus on the figure, I know that's all I'd be doing too.

But when the loader is all finished, folks won't even see it...

I like what you did with the beacon, I used to have an N guage loco with a led beacon, it had a long flash then a short one, if you squinted it looked like it was rotating. I've been trying to find some this week..maybe we will get lucky.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Great work, after this you need to do a tamiya kit..to relax.
> Don't focus on the figure, I know that's all I'd be doing too.
> 
> But when the loader is all finished, folks won't even see it...
> ...


That cheapy little light may not be the best way to go. The hole to cut will be relatively big. Might just as well use a pre-resisted blinker from Just an Illusion. Make things a lot easier. I wonder if he'd sell them to me a la carte? I would buy a few blinkers and solids just to have on hand.............hmmmm.......


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Any ideas where I can get decals for this kit?

I bought a built one on ebay several years ago.

While it is not a glue bomb the paint job is horrible. They used glossy enamels.

Obviously when I strip the paint the decals (what few there are) will go too.

On the Ripley figure.
I do remember reading an article about someone doing a more "likeness" head. Maybe I'm thinking of the resin version but I'm pretty sure it was this Halcyon kit.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

spawndude said:


> Any ideas where I can get decals for this kit?
> 
> I bought a built one on ebay several years ago.
> 
> ...


PM sent..


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*I love it when something works:*

I dry-fitted and clamped my center section, the piece with the light, and used my Dremel to tunnel down so the little balloon light would fit snugly. Now I can just stick the whole unit down the hole and replace when necessary.

Pics:




























Totally replaceable and no big commitments! I love it when a plan come together.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is the Dremel bit I used. Same diameter as the balloon light:










Pics of leg details and mods:


















*
More later.............*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm going to scan the decal sheet and instructions for anyone who may need them. I don't know if it is possible to make your own decals from it, but at least I'll have it on file. I don't think it is illegal, if I just give them away for free............:drunk:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> I found the sculptor at one point. But now I can't find him. The builder in the post (Sean Brannin) is not the sculptor. I'm afraid I'll go ahead and have to use the poor sculpt of ole' Weaver. Looks more like Kane. HA! Thanks for looking!
> :wave:


 My sculpting skills haven't changed, but I wonder about my building skills as of late. Sand, shape, and find out that it's too small, the wrong detail, I've remembered that part wrong....Ugh!! :drunk: I wonder what the hell I was thinking sometimes. If I can get references for this loader, I'll just make my own in this same scale, and sculpt my own Sigourney figure. I can mould, and sculpt anything out of nothing, but I just wish I could adapt that to styrene!  

This looks like it's going to be a great build despite the Cain likeness of the figurine herself. At least you can see what you need to get this looking the way want it. I just wish I could help you with that Ripley. 

~ Chris​


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have some coming in a few days, and if Gil has some he'll take care of you.
I have rgbs now, but that's the only flash type I have untill the new ones show up.

Steve


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Looks great so far. I used tiny stainless steel nuts (16 BA I think) to terminate all the hydraulic hoses...really makes a difference.
I also replaced all the hydraulic piston rods with polished aluminium tubing.
Don't forget to add the red/black leads for the welding torch...:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> My sculpting skills haven't changed, but I wonder about my building skills as of late. Sand, shape, and find out that it's too small, the wrong detail, I've remembered that part wrong....Ugh!! :drunk: I wonder what the hell I was thinking sometimes. If I can get references for this loader, I'll just make my own in this same scale, and sculpt my own Sigourney figure. I can mould, and sculpt anything out of nothing, but I just wish I could adapt that to styrene!
> 
> This looks like it's going to be a great build despite the Cain likeness of the figurine herself. At least you can see what you need to get this looking the way want it. I just wish I could help you with that Ripley.
> 
> ~ Chris​


Holy Smokes, Dyonisis! Man. To be able to sculpt.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Looks great so far. I used tiny stainless steel nuts (16 BA I think) to terminate all the hydraulic hoses...really makes a difference.
> I also replaced all the hydraulic piston rods with polished aluminium tubing.
> Don't forget to add the red/black leads for the welding torch...:thumbsup:


She's really nice. I remember that post. Wow. And a great base, to boot.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Looks great so far. I used tiny stainless steel nuts (16 BA I think) to terminate all the hydraulic hoses...really makes a difference.
> I also replaced all the hydraulic piston rods with polished aluminium tubing.
> Don't forget to add the red/black leads for the welding torch...:thumbsup:


That's what I'm talking about! Thanks for posting this - I missed this build somehow. I don't get a chance to visit the forums as often now that I have two commisions to do on top of the other three that I just picked up last week. 

This will turn out the same-I know it will. After seeing how meticulous you are about all the irregularities, I know that this will be great, K! Slow, and steady wins the race.... 

~ Chris


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Thanks for posting this - I missed this build somehow. I don't get a chance to visit the forums as often now that I have two commisions to do on top of the other three that I just picked up last week.
> 
> This will turn out the same-I know it will. After seeing how meticulous you are about all the irregularities, I know that this will be great, K! Slow, and steady wins the race....
> 
> ~ Chris


Any other detail pics of the build/detail, etc? I have the Halcyon kit, and am tempted to build mine!

Thx,
Scorp.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> Looks great so far. I used tiny stainless steel nuts (16 BA I think) to terminate all the hydraulic hoses...really makes a difference.
> I also replaced all the hydraulic piston rods with polished aluminium tubing.
> Don't forget to add the red/black leads for the welding torch...:thumbsup:


I meant any pics of mini's post..just FYI.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Scorpitat said:


> I meant any pics of mini's post..just FYI.


He has a public profile with lots more. Check out:

http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii213/jargonking/Iains models/?action=view&current=alien8.jpg

Just hit the "previous" and "next" buttons.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Scorpitat said:


> I meant any pics of mini's post..just FYI.


 I figured that's what you meant - it's no sweat! 

~ Chris​


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is the blinking LED I was talking about, 3mm chip inside the led. No need for a circuit board.















[/URL][/IMG]

Just click on the image above...

Steve


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Where can I get a buch of those? :tongue: I'd love to have a few of these for myself! When I saw this, I was fumbling around to find the right keys to type a response to this post. Thanks for showing us this. 

~ Chris​


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know! they are cool!
http://www.kingbrightusa.com/ecatalog.asp

this LED is #WP36BYD

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Here is the blinking LED I was talking about, 3mm chip inside the led. No need for a circuit board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, Steve! Thanks. I have that site bookmarked! And thanks for bumping me. I Finally have a break in the weather. Lots of painting today and tomorrow! I'll post more progress, soon. miniature sun is slowing me down! I'm on the hunt for tiny bolts to use for hydraulic couplings. I'll never get it looking like his, but he gave me some cool ideas!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You can tweak rod stock to simulate couplings..or go here:
http://www.detailmaster.com/new_page_2.htm

Steve


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'd be happy to post more pics of my build here....just didn't want to hijack the thread...I'll take some fresh ones later:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I know! they are cool!
> http://www.kingbrightusa.com/ecatalog.asp
> 
> this LED is #WP36BYD
> ...


 Yeah, so cool that I was gobsmacked, and couldn't think straight!!  I was trying so hard to pound the letters out on the keyboard that I misspelled BUNCH!! :freak: I'm so happy to see this.....:woohoo: Thanks for posting it for us to see too. 

~ Chris​


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> I'd be happy to post more pics of my build here....just didn't want to hijack the thread...I'll take some fresh ones later:thumbsup:


*Please hijack this thread! I love your stuff!*
:thumbsup:




> _"Please, you're not listening to me. Kane, the one who...Kane said he saw thousands of pictures down there, thousands.".................."that's not all----because all this stuff you think is so important........you can just kiss all that good bye!"_


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

kdaracal said:


> *Please hijack this thread! I love your stuff!*
> :thumbsup:


Thanks:thumbsup: OK here are some pics I took a while back....























































They were all taken with my old compact...if I get a chance I'll shoot some more with my new camera


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

An epic build of an epic piece of SF equipment. 
Great work!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with Chris, it is beautiful.

I gotta get one of those..


Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> I gotta get one of those..


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALIENS-Clas...563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c22802c3b
If you bid against me, all I'll say is GET AWAY FROM HER YOU BITCH!

Just kidding.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the link but we are _toast_ moneywise. I had to put a head gasket in the car. I'm even selling off my built stuff.

I* will *get one of these, I really like what I see in all the builds.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Thanks for the link but we are _toast_ moneywise. I had to put a head gasket in the car. I'm even selling off my built stuff.


I know the feeling- the economic world of the show Dark Angel is creeping in...

Time to do lots more stuff from scratch, I conjure...:freak:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW! That's too far out of my reach, but still very cool. That's a great find. 

Speaking of Dark Angel, does anyone know if a kit of this bike (Kawasaki Ninja 250) was ever released? If not, I'll have a lot of heavy modifying to do to the 400 model. 

~ Chris


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

fantastic build .look forward to more pictures


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. I got mine over at Federation Models for $75.00. I just checked. They are out of stock. Perhaps I got the last one? Dunno. A guy at the Petaluma Model Expo said he'd sell me one for $50.00, back in 2010. I turned him down. He took cash only..........


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> WOW! That's too far out of my reach, but still very cool. That's a great find.
> 
> Speaking of Dark Angel, does anyone know if a kit of this bike (Kawasaki Ninja 250) was ever released? If not, I'll have a lot of heavy modifying to do to the 400 model.
> 
> ~ Chris


Toy version:

http://hot-celebrity-stuff.blogspot.com/2011/01/jessica-alba-as-max-guevara-dark-angel.html


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Toy version:
> 
> http://hot-celebrity-stuff.blogspot.com/2011/01/jessica-alba-as-max-guevara-dark-angel.html


 Sorry, I didn't mean to derail this thread, but I'm looking for a model kit of this bike itself. There are a lot of them, but none of these are of a ninja 250, which is the actual bike she rode. I know that she said "Kawasaki ninja 650. Black - like my mood." But they never made those for another six years. The one she rode was made in 2000, so I might have to use my scratch making/building skills to make this a reality. 

~ Chris​


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to derail this thread, but I'm looking for a model kit of this bike itself. There are a lot of them, but none of these are of a ninja 250, which is the actual bike she rode. I know that she said "Kawasaki ninja 650. Black - like my mood." But they never made those for another six years. The one she rode was made in 2000, so I might have to use my scratch making/building skills to make this a reality.
> 
> ~ Chris​


No worries. Happy to help. :wave:

Lots of painting and using movie stills, to see some details. My build is already way off canon with all the photo etch and strip styrene, but there are a few things I can do for realism.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is the scanned image of the decals I promised:










If any one needs something different, let me know. I'll try to help.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Last night, I put the Aliens DVD in my computer player, and went frame by frame with the close-ups. There are some really interesting details and f/x that your eye tends to miss. What a convincing f/x. Cameron is a genius. I remember thinking, back in 1986 sitting in the theater, how the heck did they do that? I realized that some of the shots were puppet minis, but the full size thing seemed to move and was "real".

I also noticed that the full size mock up had two distinct Caterpillar logos stamped into the front and rear panels. The model does not have that. It's not a painted logo, mind you, but molded right into the yellow metal. I wish the model had that detail. What a shame. I encourage anyone who builds this, to do a frame-by-frame.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I actually added the Caterpillar logo to the casing behind Ripley's head using homemade etched lettering...I'll try and get a shot of it for you.

Here's a close up shot of the feet with the added hoses, also note the colours on her boots...the ones in the movie were supplied by Reebok.










Also a closer shot of the harness....I carved away the moulded on straps and fabricated a new one from lead foil and home etched buckles...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Here's a close up shot of the feet with the added hoses, also note the colours on her boots...the ones in the movie were supplied by Reebok.
> _


Thank you, sir! The logo also appears on the back of the loader in a larger stamped font. Just for a split second on screen.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Gearing up for the salt method.

http://www.scalemodelguide.com/guide/painting/salt-weathering/

*Gonna try this soon.............*


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

It's really good to someone finally modify Ripley's hands to actually grasp the controllers. Good attention to detail!

Came out really, really nice. :thumbsup:

hal9001-


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> It's really good to someone finally modify Ripley's hands to actually grasp the controllers. Good attention to detail!
> 
> Came out really, really nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> hal9001-


Remember, those pictures are *not* my work! They are miniature sun's!! he is a master class modeler. I'm just stealing some ideas.............


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Salty Business (First Time): 

Here are my first attempts at using salt to represent wear and tear on the ole Caterpillar. First, I painted most all body parts Tamiya Bare Metal Silver. Then, I put a droplet of dish washing soap in a small bowl of water. Then I put a few ounces of regular table salt in another dry bowl. With a tiny paint brush, I applied some soapy water to the model surface. Then sprinkled salt on those areas. I'm taking you through this with me. You can see whether I *ruin this, or have success.*



























*
more....*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The salted areas are very delicate and the salt falls off at the slightest bump. The demo on the link above says that less is more and not to over do it, especially on smaller scales. 

More pics:



















*I'll shoot the torso yellow tonight and post later............wish me luck! *

**GULP**


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I have faith in you man.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Too soon to tell. The yellow is gassing out slower on the salted areas. But I know I picked the right yellow. This might be an awesome build, after all. I love this subject. Cameron is a genius.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> This might be an awesome build, after all.


When you love the subject, an awesome build ensues.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

See?..When you interact with folks you get a great mix.
You are taking Hi-res closeups and they look great!

I think modelers do their best work when exposed to other builds.

I know it works for me....lol

The build _was_ great and you are ramping it up and doing some wonderful work

It's fun to see.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

First post-salt shots:





























Well, not great, but will work after other details and a good black wash for that greasy look. I'm happy. The black thinner wash will settle into all those minute little craters. Cool!-more later......


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

After decals, pastels, wet wash, it should look pretty cool.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

It worked. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> It worked. :thumbsup:


Yay! But this method is better suited to rusting cars. I'd like to see someone do an Ironman, all rusted, frozen and stuck standing in a field---Tinman style. 


My pictures are extreme close-ups. The lens is set to macro, and practically touching the surface. Looks much better to the naked eye. And I see how a guy could really over salt and screw things up. Less is definitely more. 

Now I'm excited again!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Remember, those pictures are *not* my work! They are miniature sun's!! he is a master class modeler. I'm just stealing some ideas.............


Oh! 'scu'me. Sorry for not realizing this. You picked a good one for some really good examples.

Can't wait to see yours!

hal9001-


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Yay! But this method is better suited to rusting cars. I'd like to see someone do an Ironman, all rusted, frozen and stuck standing in a field---Tinman style.
> 
> 
> My pictures are extreme close-ups. The lens is set to macro, and practically touching the surface. Looks much better to the naked eye. And I see how a guy could really over salt and screw things up. Less is definitely more.
> ...


Do you mean Yea - though I walk through the valley of the shadow of salt?  Knock the edges down with 600, or 800 grit wet-or-dry sandpaper. This takes them off without ruining the paint around them. This is what painters do with tape lines when masking racing stripes on cars. This is what I do as well, but I use an airbrush to keep from getting them ( tape edge lines). 

~ Chris​


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _ You picked a good one for some really good examples._




And how. 

If you want your socks knocked all the way off, check out the flying sub build of miniature sun's! He makes all these little scratch built extra ground crew equipment out of such things as empty inkjet cartridges, asthma inhalers, mechanical nose hair trimmers and whatever else he puts his hands on. *(Well, maybe not mechanical nose hair trimmers!!)* but you get my drift. 

I can be mean to him because he lives across the pond. Be hard to punch me in the eye. 

:tongue:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Skynet I believe is a name used by Tsukuda Hobby. Tsukuda repopped several Halcyon kits about 10 or so years ago. The Skynet and Halcyon Powerloader kits are one and the same


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

MightyMax said:


> Skynet I believe is a name used by Tsukuda Hobby. Tsukuda repopped several Halcyon kits about 10 or so years ago. The Skynet and Halcyon Powerloader kits are one and the same


So where does Aoshima fit into all this? Were there 3 incarnations of this pup?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Few more fun things today:*

Son let me destroy a GI Joe parachute strap assembly for the ole' girl. Real belts for Ripley:










Stained dark blue with Sharpie!



Real stainless steel hose coupling:










Used liquid Micro Mask over plastic, so as to have a solid place to Super Glue the hose couplings to:










I thought that photo was a fun way of showing how the solidified Micro Mask came off just like socks off of toes!
_
More............._


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

kdaracal said:


> So where does Aoshima fit into all this? Were there 3 incarnations of this pup?


You know what. It is Aoshima not Tsukuda that repopped it under Skynet.
I have a Skynet in the stash and the legalese on the intstruction sheet says Aoshima.

I guess I shouldn't post at 5am after a hellish night at work

Cheers
Max


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

MightyMax said:


> You know what. It is Aoshima not Tsukuda that repopped it under Skynet.
> I have a Skynet in the stash and the legalese on the intstruction sheet says Aoshima.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't post at 5am after a hellish night at work
> ...


No worries! I love the history.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Getting closer:











Leg up:



















Salt close-up:









_
More later............._


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Man, that makes me wanna pick that salt off right now...:lol:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> And how.
> 
> If you want your socks knocked all the way off, check out the flying sub build of miniature sun's! He makes all these little scratch built extra ground crew equipment out of such things as empty inkjet cartridges, asthma inhalers, mechanical nose hair trimmers and whatever else he puts his hands on. *(Well, maybe not mechanical nose hair trimmers!!)* but you get my drift.
> 
> ...






MightyMax said:


> Skynet I believe is a name used by Tsukuda Hobby. Tsukuda repopped several Halcyon kits about 10 or so years ago. The Skynet and Halcyon Powerloader kits are one and the same


 Wait - wasn't skynet the company that made the Terminator? :drunk::freak: I missed out on all this stuff. I've been away from modeling for myself for a while. I just recently became interested in modeling as a hobby again a few years ago. I've been making other things for people (studio work), and now I have more free personal time to do some for myself. I just wish those were out when I was doing modeling full swing.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Man, that makes me wanna pick that salt off right now...:lol:


Like a scab!:tongue:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

That paint looks great! Real orange peeled like the real thing. The texture gives it the much needed sense of scale that most models miss with picture perfect paint jobs that you see on toys today. I can't wait to see this put together now. :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> That paint looks great! Real orange peeled like the real thing. The texture gives it the much needed sense of scale that most models miss with picture perfect paint jobs that you see on toys today. I can't wait to see this put together now. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chris​


\

That means even more, coming from someone, who does this for a living. My humble thanks!

I took the partial build to my Sci/fi horror model club meeting in San Francisco today. The members include several master class and professional builders and sculptors. They made similar comments about scale and weathering. I even made a quickie demo. Most had never heard of it. 
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Bumping my own thread......I gave the pre-prepped figure to a good model club friend in San Francisco, a master figure painter. He said he'd paint Ripley up for me. If anyone can make here look good, it's him. 
*
More soon.................... *


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Bumping my own thread......I gave the pre-prepped figure to a good model club friend in San Francisco, a master figure painter. He said he'd paint Ripley up for me. If anyone can make her look good, it's him.
> *
> More soon.................... *


GOOD CALL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> GOOD CALL!!! :thumbsup:


The first thing he said was "I need to look up her Reebok's to get the colors right"

A guy after my own heart! 

He did a resin Vamparella figure that made me fall out of love with my wife (for a minute)!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> The first thing he said was "I need to look up her Reebok's to get the colors right"


LOL, I'd do the same thing. That's dedication. Can't just slap on colours any which-a-way.:thumbsup:


----------



## RShanko (Apr 17, 2009)

AMAZING!

Great job man.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RShanko said:


> AMAZING!
> 
> Great job man.


Thank you! (remember, the *finished* model on the previous pages belongs to miniature sun) He posted them for my learning curve!

:wave:


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> The loader arms in the movie have seams, matching where they appear on the model. So I guess I won't get rid of those. I have been watching my Aliens (Quadrilogy version) a lot, much to the chagrin of my wife and son. (heh, heh) Any excuse, baby!
> 
> But the movie version loader feet and legs are seamless. I hate green putty!
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll have to pick one of those up too


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

miniature sun said:


> Looks great so far. I used tiny stainless steel nuts (16 BA I think) to terminate all the hydraulic hoses...really makes a difference.
> I also replaced all the hydraulic piston rods with polished aluminium tubing.
> Don't forget to add the red/black leads for the welding torch...:thumbsup:


Wow nice build up!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Little more work finished. I found this craft necklace at Jo Ann's Fabrics, with kind of a spiral hose-like quality. I used it for a detail that the kit leaves out. The power loader joysticks have a track they travel up and down as you operate the arms. And they have a hose connected to them, telephone cord spiraled. They move right along with the joysticks. Here is a picture befoe I cut it:










Here is a pic of where it mounts to the arm:










I have to wait for the Ripley figure to be in place, before I can figure out where the joysticks will be glued, so she can have her hands near them. And the hose is pose-able. So I'll cement them to the bottom of the joystick last.

*More.........*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Loader cage dry fitted:










Another angle of the arm (upside down) with the hose and track for the joystick:










Salt weathering (before greasy wash):









*
More............*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

More dry fitting and testing:










To the tune of "Hot Legs",

"Scream and shout! I love ya, honey!"










*More............*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Taking out the trash a few days ago, the wife threw this out:










I thought it might make good color or weathering subtleties, so I scavenged it out. 

Not exactly knowing what I'm dealing with here, I kept it. 

_*"All I know is that we've lost contact with the colonists, and a xenomorph may be involved" *_

*More later............*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Zeno involved?? _How DARE you_!!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> Little more work finished. I found this craft necklace at Jo Ann's Fabrics, with kind of a spiral hose-like quality. I used it for a detail that the kit leaves out. The power loader joysticks have a track they travel up and down as you operate the arms. And they have a hose connected to them, telephone cord spiraled. They move right along with the joysticks. Here is a picture befoe I cut it:


Loving this build you're doing!
Well done!
I used guitar wire on my ED-209.








-Jim


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Well done!
> I used guitar wire on my ED-209._


Yea, I saw that one when you initially did it. Awesome build. You really did that one justice. I've heard others say it wasn't the best fitting model. A real bear to deal with. Gotta be the best one I've seen. The subtle blue is spot-on!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Loving this build you're doing!
> Well done!
> I used guitar wire on my ED-209.
> 
> ...


*You have 5 seconds to comply!*


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Absolutely fantastic........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you, sir!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Taking out the trash a few days ago, the wife threw this out:
> 
> http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab301/kdaracal123/100_8231.jpg[/IMG
> 
> ...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Not sure the makeup will work, you need to test it of course. It's more of any oily powder rather than a dry one. Kinda like oily pastels.
> 
> Who knows, it might just work out for you.
> 
> hal9001-_


Yea, I worked for Dairy Queen as my first job in high school. When the grease render-er came to pick up the used fry lard, he told me he sells it to Avon. So yea, I know it's oil based. If the ladies only knew.

I'll play with scrap plastic before ruining this $75 model.

 
Reply With Quote


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

More progress today:

Hoses on the welder:










Stainless steel bolts simulate hose connections:




























Detailed leg hoses, not included in model details:









*
More later..........*


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Looking really good...those stainless bolts really look the part:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Looking really good...those stainless bolts really look the part:thumbsup:


Thanks! learning from the best!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Post-weathering wash (But pre-decals):




























*More...........*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

More dirty loader:



















White R/C car pin striping tape to simulate the face lights on the loader face cage:










I think those lights were more for stage lighting, rather than functional lights. Can you imagine lights shining IN your eyes, helping you drive that thing????

We had to see Ripley's face contort and scream. right? 
*
More with decals, soon........... *


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Might be too dirty. I'll go back and clean it up a bit............*CAREFULLY*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I used the same white pin strip tape on the wall edge lights of my J2:










*Helped to cover that nasty seam.*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

For those of you that missed it. This 1/8th resin kit is the ultimate! (even though it's not as accurate as you might thing-color wise) The emotion and likeness of Ripley......jeez........

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=13637


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Yea, I worked for Dairy Queen as my first job in high school. When the grease render-er came to pick up the used fry lard, he told me he sells it to Avon. So yea, I know it's oil based. If the ladies only knew.
> 
> I'll play with scrap plastic before ruining this $75 model.
> 
> ...


They know - they just don't care!  Actually, they make it with vegetable oil base, and plasma to be more hypoallergenic now. It's all still female warpaint! :drunk::lol:

This is awesome! I would've made my own shocks for this. Somehow they just don't do it for me. That's just me though, everything else looks great, and spot on to the original verison. I wonder how hard it would be to put LEDs inside the bars over Ripleys' head? Maybe fiberoptics with the sides sanded to give off light, or something similar. I know that most people here recommend the fiberoptics store, but www.fiberopticproducts.com has a much better selection of items that are intended to give all types of effects for night time viewing of regular objects in "another light". These include light sheet, light up glasses, and other things not available anywhere else.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _They know - they just don't care!_


I've heard they use whale vomit for expensive perfumes. Might be urban legend.



> _I wonder how hard it would be to put LEDs inside the bars over Ripleys' head?_


The solid styrene bars are as thin as sprue. I ain't got those skills. But that would be super cool!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> The emotion and likeness of Ripley......jeez........
> 
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=13637


Yeah, that's rather stunning.

Oh, and your dirt is looking good. Don't take too much off...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

kdaracal said:


> I think those lights were more for stage lighting, rather than functional lights. Can you imagine lights shining IN your eyes, helping you drive that thing????


I left them off mine because I couldn't see a reason for having them on the real thing other than for showing Ripley's face on screen. They're a bit like those lights in the helmet visors in Outland...in reality they'd blind you...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Yeah, that's rather stunning.
> 
> Oh, and your dirt is looking good. Don't take too much off...


Thanks! I followed advice on the modeling forum and added a little liquid soap to the acrylic mix for the wash. That way I could come back later and clean it up a bit.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I not like soap....:freak:
But whatever works!:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's one thing I've heard about using acrylics..add a whiff of soap to act as an imulsifier or a wetting agent..I just use a thinned bit of acrylic..

The build looks great!!

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> That's one thing I've heard about using acrylics..add a whiff of soap to act as an imulsifier or a wetting agent..I just use a thinned bit of acrylic..
> 
> The build looks great!!
> 
> Steve


Yea. Makes the liquid "wetter". Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I found some resin Sulaco floor tiles. Anybody have any ideas on some cheaper material? These are the wrong scale, and are about $150 in converted dollars.

Here is a link to the forum where they are being sold.

*Beware, this site may have adult content!*

http://www.lead-adventure.de/index.php?topic=38890.0

Be sure to scroll down to see them painted and finished. Just awesome, and screen accurate!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Those look really cool!!


Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Finished pics, decals and sealed, but unassembled:





































More to come.............


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The decals were old and brittle. But I stuck with the broken and torn ones, and finally got them in place and together! And hey, I figure the torn ones were just "pre-weathered". 

Once I got them in place, dried out and sealed, they turned out pretty cool! 
Now I'm just trying to figure out a simple but nice base, and once I get my Ripley figure back from my friend, I'll post some final pics.

:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's a win a' coming, I can see it!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> That's a win a' coming, I can see it!


Thanks for hanging in there with me, guys............between life and computer disasters...........jeez


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looking excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

You know, K - I've seen some beautiful legs in my life, but these are ROCKING!! :devil: Those arms are just as great! I think you've been pulling our legs - you say you don't think you know how to do this, but you've got the skills that pay the bills! :thumbsup: This is one for the books. Thanks for the update.

I didn't know that you've been having computer problems. If the extra one that I have didn't have a blown hard drive, and monitor - I'd let you HAVE that! :freak: Well, I hope that things will look up for you. Thanks again. ~ Chris


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, look at this detail.

Cameron needs this kind of stuff in his movies again, to keep it real.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> You know, K - I've seen some beautiful legs in my life, but these are ROCKING!! :devil: Those arms are just as great! I think you've been pulling our legs - you say you don't think you know how to do this, but you've got the skills that pay the bills! :thumbsup: This is one for the books. Thanks for the update.
> 
> I didn't know that you've been having computer problems. If the extra one that I have didn't have a blown hard drive, and monitor - I'd let you HAVE that! :freak: Well, I hope that things will look up for you. Thanks again. ~ Chris


All these techniques I learned right here, my friend. 

My HP laptop finally died a natural death. 4 1/2 years. Not bad. I got an old fashioned (new) desktop w/DVD burner. $320.00 but had an extra monitor, speaker set, keyboard, etc in storage, no extra cost.

Not bad, for a human.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Yeah, look at this detail._


Really came together after decals. They were so thin. Really came out nice. Dried down like magic.



> _Cameron needs this kind of stuff in his movies again, to keep it real._


I miss those days. Avatar was amazing. But I'm sick of the CGI look. Too perfect. Cartoonish somehow.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow,..it looks great!
if the decs go south on you you can try coating with a clear paint or brush on some future..test first....

You have done a wonderful job!!

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Wow,..it looks great!
> if the decs go south on you you can try coating with a clear paint or brush on some future..test first....
> 
> You have done a wonderful job!!
> ...


Thanks! I overcoated everything with 3 layers of Testor's Dullcoat. It brought it all together. I found a "3-D" font on the internet, and will put a tiny *CATERPILLAR* logo over the headrest. Won't show, but I'll know it's there!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You have done a great job!!
This was a fun build to watch evolve...

I've been using Armory clear matte sealer. it's gotten along with every paint and decal combo I've used it on. You get a huge 12 oz can for 6 bucks.

And...it smells like cookies!!!

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I miss those days. Avatar was amazing. But I'm sick of the CGI look. Too perfect. Cartoonish somehow.


At LEAST they could use crude models to film & texture it later in CGI to get the motion of things more realistic...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I watched Avatar once..I'd watch it more, but I'd already seen "ferngully""

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> I watched Avatar once..I'd watch it more, but I'd already seen "ferngully""


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Taking it to the next level: Purchased several resin "Sulaco" base tiles. 

View here:

http://www.fenrisgames.com/shop.htm...t10678545&mode=category&offset=0&sort=nameAsc

I just could not pass up a few, at such a cheap (converted) price! And the seller was top rated on several websites, including ebay. The individual tiles are 40 millimeters square. I think that will work. Not perfect, but so accurately detailed, how can I go wrong!

I'll let you know what happens...........


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

GREAT looking model! I have one minor criticism, though. You put the decals on over the weathering, (I'm looking at the "power 2 loader" marking on the left arm.) The marking should be weathered/scraped off, too. For it to be the way you have it, they would have painted a brand-new, black marking over the edge of chipped paint and bare metal. Scraping off part of the decal with an X-Acto knife would fix this.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RedHeadKevin said:


> GREAT looking model! I have one minor criticism, though. You put the decals on over the weathering, (I'm looking at the "power 2 loader" marking on the left arm.) The marking should be weathered/scraped off, too. For it to be the way you have it, they would have painted a brand-new, black marking over the edge of chipped paint and bare metal. Scraping off part of the decal with an X-Acto knife would fix this.


Agreed. But I'm debating doing it. The decals were in such bad shape (brittle, old,) and I had so much problem getting them to release from the backing and shredding. I didn't have the stomach to scratch them up! My justification: the hard-a** Marine sergeant takes good care of his equipment and has the grunts keep up on the markings. 

But yes, I agree. Several other non-weathered decal areas, as well.

:wave:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

The decals look great either way! Leave them as-is. There's no reason to mess with perfection. Trust me, I know!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> The decals look great either way! Leave them as-is. There's no reason to mess with perfection. Trust me, I know!


Thank you, sir! But in all fairness, I need folks to critique my stuff. That's when I learn the most!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The Sulaco floor tiles are on their way! I'm digging this UK company. I must admit I was nervous about ordering overseas. But this site updates me when stuff is filled, and again when stuff is mailed, and so on. The only place in the world to get _*screen-exact*_ Sulaco grids. The tiles are said to be rendered straight from the full-size movie set. They should look nice and I can do a simple raised/sunken dock door with red and white floor markings on the perimeter with Plastruct or Evergreen. 

Here is a video review of the UK company, done by Doctor Faust's Painting Clinic. Be sure to read the comments:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAP1Pkv_-RM


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Stop your grinnin' and drop your linen!, Found 'um.*

Sulaco floor tiles have arrived from the UK!

http://




































_*More.......*_


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sorry. Gotta postem all!*




























*More....*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Last, but not least:*



















Comments welcome!!!!!!!!!

:woohoo::roll:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

They are not quite to scale. A tiny bit small. But stinking accurate as heck!

Thick grade resin slabs. Will be difficult to cut out individual tiles. Especially where they butt in to one another. I hope to do some test cuts to figure best and least destructive cutting methods. They are about 3-4 mm thick. Wish I had a band saw. 

And I'll be posting some color paint tests, as well. Perhaps gunmetal, with silver details and drab green for acid blood spatters. Tons of grease and weathering. 

I haven't been this gigged up about a delivery since opening my J-2. 

Open a beer (or root beer) and celebrate with me!!

:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm already there! Coolness has ensued.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm already there! Coolness has ensued.:thumbsup:


I posted a lot of pics, and I can only view them with explorer browser. That weird.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Firefox pictures working again. If you look carefully, there are very few duplicate tiles. Man, this is going to make a really cool diorama. Can't wait for the weekend! I plan to incorporate a simple, scratch build airlock door on the base. Should be fairly easy with Plastruct or Evergreen.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Those look really cool. This will be a hoot to see finished.

Steve


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I seem to recall that the original pattern used for the tiles with the segment pattern was the base of a UK milkcrate.
This was used on both the Sulaco and Nostromo sets.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Those look really cool. This will be a hoot to see finished.
> 
> Steve


Yea! Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> I seem to recall that the original pattern used for the tiles with the segment pattern was the base of a UK milkcrate.
> This was used on both the Sulaco and Nostromo sets.


Cool bit of trivia. I wonder since Brandywine was the studio for both, if that's why?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Both movies were shot in the UK, Alien at Shepperton, Aliens at Pinewood (incidentally the budget for Aliens was a mere $18m, tiny by todays standards).
The milk crates were used intact but upside down to form much of the Nostromo's walkways.
The Sulaco versions were castings made from the crate bottoms.
I think a similar thing was done on Red Dwarf.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Reeboks with plenty of alien slime:










The most beautiful women in the world:










Watch is surprisingly accurate at this scale:










Screen used watch:

http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/7a28_7001_2-1.jpg?w=640
*
More.............*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a very good friend from my Fantasy Model Club of San Francisco airbrush Ripley for me. He did a very clean job and told me to "dirty her up a bit with pastels"

More pics:





































*More........ *


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The end:










I know this still looks like hell up close, but the paint job is simply amazing. I have no idea how he was able to paint her eyes with pupils at this size. 

All I did was add the Future to the lips and eyes.

:wave:

More when I get it finally put together!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oooo, the look of determination...:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

If you happen to see the movie recently, you'll notice the pant color is virtually exact.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> If you happen to see the movie recently, you'll notice the pant color is virtually exact.


Heh, it's kind of burned into my brain at this point....:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ripley with real belts:



























*
More..............*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Welder Hoses finally figured out:



















*More soon............* 

Notice how far out of registration the welder piece is molded. It is a SINGLE piece!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just a tiny bit of shine off the lips would go a long way IMO- Sigourney never seemed to wear lip gloss.
Great progress in any case. The thing looks like metal for real.:thumbsup:


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

This build is very cool!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I only have one word to say(besides the ones I'm saying.., I have no idea why people say stuff like that)

WOW..

Man!! you are really taking this build places. wonderful work.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Just a tiny bit of shine off the lips would go a long way IMO- Sigourney never seemed to wear lip gloss.
> Great progress in any case. The thing looks like metal for real.:thumbsup:


But that face is so kissable!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I only have one word to say(besides the ones I'm saying.., I have no idea why people say stuff like that)
> 
> WOW..
> 
> ...


Thanks. Having plenty of issues, though. Last night around midnight, I wanted to take it to the trash!!:freak:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

galaxy_jason said:


> This build is very cool!


Very inspirational, coming from you!

Thanks!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I do think that the figure looks more like Jo Anne Worley than Sigourney...

But that's not your fault.
It that why you almost threw it?..Just put a bag over her head...

Steve


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

This is looking great--BTW there's a company called Shapeways that makes rapid prototyping replicas--hundreds and hundreds of tiny subjects, lots of sci-fi. They make a 1/72 power loaded a little over an inch tall--amazing! Should look great next to the dropship model.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I do think that the figure looks more like Jo Anne Worley than Sigourney...
> 
> But that's not your fault.
> It that why you almost threw it?..Just put a bag over her head...
> ...


Two.................Just to be sure.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

jbond said:


> This is looking great--BTW there's a company called Shapeways that makes rapid prototyping replicas--hundreds and hundreds of tiny subjects, lots of sci-fi. They make a 1/72 power loaded a little over an inch tall--amazing! Should look great next to the dropship model.


What a heck of a site! I was all the way to page 100 before I quit looking! Tons of replacement parts, micro mini Star Trek ships, Star Wars, etc!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

How about you show the figure looking down hooking up all the doo-dads?

A little neck mod, maybe a torso bend, Hell, I just watched Robert Shaw Kill Sean Connery..do that... Cut off the head..'kinda

Am I wrong in gaging your pain? The build is lovely..the face is well painted the eyes perfect..

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _the face is well painted the eyes perfect.._


A buddy did her for me. He's awesome!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Crawling along with more progress:










Like to do a base with this one grid pulled off---by the queen---where Newt hid:



















*More.........*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Few more:



















The light on top really makes a cool effect. I hope to put the tiles on the base at a dramatic angle, which means a lotta thick resin cutting...and add part of a floor dock airlock door. This is turning into a booger....:drunk:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Her hands are virtually impossible to get on to the joysticks. Best I can do is make her "reaching" for them!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Her hands are virtually impossible to get on to the joysticks.


One word: Hairdryer.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I wasn't being flippant about the figure.

You have worked so hard on this kit it _*really*_ looks great. But if the rippster is driving you crazy... MODIFY THE FIGURE.. saw the fingers apart, bend the torso, get ahold of Dave at the nudie figure board and ask him for some ideas on how to modify Ripley.

The build is amazing!!!

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I wasn't being flippant about the figure.
> 
> You have worked so hard on this kit it _*really*_ looks great. But if the rippster is driving you crazy... MODIFY THE FIGURE.. saw the fingers apart, bend the torso, get ahold of Dave at the nudie figure board and ask him for some ideas on how to modify Ripley.
> 
> ...


It's easier to bring her hands to the joysticks, rather then the sticks to her. The big loader arm attaches in 4 places, EACH! AND they are partially set in place _*and*_ partially articulated. Very weird and hard to describe.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Both movies were shot in the UK, Alien at Shepperton, Aliens at Pinewood (incidentally the budget for Aliens was a mere $18m, tiny by todays standards).
> The milk crates were used intact but upside down to form much of the Nostromo's walkways.
> The Sulaco versions were castings made from the crate bottoms.
> I think a similar thing was done on Red Dwarf.


That's also where Star Wars, James Bond, Sherlock Holmes ( with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce), and many other great movies were made. 



Chrisisall said:


> Just a tiny bit of shine off the lips would go a long way IMO- Sigourney never seemed to wear lip gloss.
> Great progress in any case. The thing looks like metal for real.:thumbsup:


 She never wore lip gloss, but once in a while lipstick - but not in the Alien movies. They wanted a more rugged look for Ripley than a girly feminine, prissy "Don't get my hands dirty" look for her. This is why she never really wore any make up in any of these movies. It wasn't because she was allergic - she wears makeup in all the other movies she's made since then. 



steve123 said:


> How about you show the figure looking down hooking up all the doo-dads?
> 
> A little neck mod, maybe a torso bend, Hell, I just watched Robert Shaw Kill Sean Connery..do that... Cut off the head..'kinda
> 
> ...


 Or you could cut off the head, and resculpt it. Send it to someone who does figures, and have them do it. I don't know how big this is (scale - measurements), otherwise I'd sculpt a head for this kit, and offer them all the time on the Aliens legacy website, or wherever there's a need. :wave: 

I understand what you mean, K. There's no real articulation in the arms. Once assembled they're meant to be in the position originally sculpted. That makes it more difficult to pose this to your liking. I know you don't want to cut them apart just to reposition them!! :drunk: It's too bad that some companies don't consider the possibilities they have at their disposal when casting models. It's not impossible to make a mould of this that would allow more movement. It makes you wonder what they were thinking at the time....


~ Chris​


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are a couple sites I found for downloading free sound clips for my VooDoo FX sound kit card:

http://www.moviesoundclips.net/sound.php?id=47

http://www.avpoe.org/amr/html/sounds/sounds.html


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wonderful work!!

They should make a loader that takes a12" doll..Then you can have articulation and a sculpted face.

You really have done great things with your build. it looks industrial and very well crafted at the same time.

Steve


----------



## Pun13 (Mar 19, 2008)

This is really coming along nicely. All your hard work is paying off.
I like the lighting system you have there.. Ripley looks great.
The Colors and Weathering are prefect....WOW....

I have the one Forbidden Zone put out back in 07. Made out of Resin and is like 50
parts plus Ripley... I have yet to put it together, but after seeing your pics. Makes me want to dig it out.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

steve123 said:


> Wonderful work!!
> 
> They should make a loader that takes a12" doll..Then you can have articulation and a sculpted face.
> 
> ...


There was a really huge resin kit a few years ago. I'm not sure if it was 1/6 or 1/8, but it was $300, so I passed.


----------



## Pun13 (Mar 19, 2008)

John P said:


> There was a really huge resin kit a few years ago. I'm not sure if it was 1/6 or 1/8, but it was $300, so I passed.


Right thats the Forbidden Zones one. It made out of resin and only 10 were made, I think it close to 1/8 Scale about 12 16 inches or so high. 
Mike sold it to Sideshow and it was turned into a pre paint by them. Price was 250.00 which was a seal for this kit.. When you consider the size and the amount of parts.

Tom


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Pun13 said:


> This is really coming along nicely. All your hard work is paying off.
> I like the lighting system you have there.. Ripley looks great.
> The Colors and Weathering are prefect....WOW....
> 
> ...


DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!!!! :woohoo:I want to see another one of these built before I decide if I want to get one too.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just loaded some sound fx to my Voodoo FX sound designer. It is awesome! I have so many things in mind for this little gem!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are my high resolution scans of the decal sheet:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Power Loader done. here's some pics:














































*More.........*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More.....*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More..............*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Not to bore you, but I wanted to really do some severe close-ups to show different angles and weird positions:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

One more:










Man this has been a long haul. Still not hardly started on the base. I'll post more soon.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Are you TRYING to make me wanna watch the movie right now?
Well it worked.
Really really excellent!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Now that made me smile!!

You really nailed it! Exellent build!!! I'll trade ya, for a Flying Sub...?

Very nice work, What's next?

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Are you TRYING to make me wanna watch the movie right now?
> Well it worked.
> Really really excellent!



Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Now that made me smile!!
> 
> You really nailed it! Exellent build!!! I'll trade ya, for a Flying Sub...?
> 
> ...


Only if it's yellow..........

:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, it's...YELLOW( Read this in Clint Eastwood's voice)

But, I Figure I'll need to weather it a mite..


Very nice work!!

Steve


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Beautiful job. The kit's Ripley figure is the only downside, but you maxxed it out as much as can be. Way to go!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

jheilman said:


> Beautiful job. The kit's Ripley figure is the only downside, but you maxxed it out as much as can be. Way to go!!


Well, actually, I had a guy from my model club do the figure. He's like a Zen Master at figs.............:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Beautiful workmanship you have done.:thumbsup:
Should display nicely!
I have the same kit , yours should be great reference material.
-Jim


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Now that made me smile!!
> 
> You really nailed it! Exellent build!!! I'll trade ya, for a Flying Sub...?
> 
> ...


 It made me smile too - all the way around!! 



kdaracal said:


> Well, actually, I had a guy from my model club do the figure. He's like a Zen Master at figs.............:thumbsup:


 He meant the head - it's unbefitting of this build! The rest is too cool! AWESOME!!! This is studio quality in my opinion. The belt buckles are a little thick, but work great in this scale. I know that you mentioned it in an earlier post, but the only thing that really stands out is the head in the pictures. I suppose you could always go back over and redo the head at a later time, but I'd just leave it as it is. You can do another sometime in the future - just wait, I'm going to be doing some sculpting here in a bit. I have to make some figures for my X-wing kits, so as soon as I can get some clay without sulpher in it I'll be casting my own works. Maybe if someone could send me some measurements I can resculpt a new head in scale for this loader kit? 

The weathering makes this along with the light! I love this - someone will be plagiarizing this build too before you know it. :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great job! Well worth all the effort :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What a great version of the Power Loader. All your extra detail really shows.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm currently figuring out the base and how the Queen will position. More pics to come!


----------



## Pun13 (Mar 19, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Here are my high resolution scans of the decal sheet:


Thank you. She came out great.. awesome jib.

Ttom


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _"Looks like they must've bagged one of Ripley's bad guys here."_


Here are some test shots of those lovely Sulaco floor tiles I bought from the UK:





































*More......*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More to come............*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fan TAS tic!

Hey, if you bump the decal sheet up against the edge of the scanner plate, it'll scan _straight _instead of crooked. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> Fan TAS tic!
> 
> Hey, if you bump the decal sheet up against the edge of the scanner plate, it'll scan _straight _instead of crooked. I'm just sayin'.


Well, they're just leftovers from other kits. Not my scans! some are sticker-type from a snaptight kit........

:tongue:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow very cool! The shot of the base 'kinda look like my bathroom floor....eechh


Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> Fan TAS tic!
> 
> Hey, if you bump the decal sheet up against the edge of the scanner plate, it'll scan _straight _instead of crooked. I'm just sayin'.


Oh, wait. I'm an idiot. You mean the kit decals! (not the floor) I put the thing in the scanner and the wind blew it around as I closed the lid. Trouble was, I did not realize the mistake until I cut them all up!!!!! *DURP*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Great. Grimy. Gorgeous.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I wanna see the killer Queen!!!

_Begging for a laser beam, guaranteed to eat your mind_


Steve


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Those tiles look great! Are you going to add more tiles to this, or a wall behind with a door in it like a diorama? I don't know how much more space you have available, but I hope there's a little more like an alien queen to attack Ripley?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> Those tiles look great! Are you going to add more tiles to this, or a wall behind with a door in it like a diorama? I don't know how much more space you have available, but I hope there's a little more like an alien queen to attack Ripley?


I'll be using the queen toy that I have. Still chewing on base ideas. But some of it is gelling:



















:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Newt's point of view:












> _Ripleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, make with the drool now...

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This will be COOL.....:roll:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome! I can't wait to see the end! This will be one for the books. It's too bad that you couldn't make a diorama with Newt, and Bishop in it. I'll still be watching with great interest.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I used a variety of decal left-overs to place on the floor. TSDS (who kindly included some extras with my Flying Sub--notice the "S" & "1" from "FS-1", and the yellow safety strips). I even used some left-overs from a snap kit Revell fire truck.

I'd like to do some of my own special effects. I'm trying to figure out how to make steam come from photo etch floor screens. My base will be hollow to utilize some subflooring details. I once saw a guy use a HO scale train smoke apparatus to simulate a diorama of a 1/25th scale funny car in the act of "peeling out" at the starting gate. The smoke came directly from the bottom of the tire slicks. Very cool. I think that was the NNL San Jose show, 2010.

*More later........ *


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I'd like to do some of my own special effects. I'm trying to figure out how to make steam come from photo etch floor screens.


I'd put it in a glass case & simulate the steam _on_ the glass... with one or more glass plates inside doing the same thing.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Where is this one tonight?

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Where is this one tonight?
> 
> Steve


Mother's Day weekend. Cleaning, planting *ugh* flowers, etc. If mama ain't happy, nobody's happy. Ripley has to wait. 

But, hey! the queen---Mother's Day---Hmmm...........


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Mother's Day weekend. Cleaning, planting *ugh* flowers, etc. If mama ain't happy, nobody's happy. Ripley has to wait.
> 
> But, hey! the queen---Mother's Day---Hmmm...........


 I got lucky - I only had to carry flower pots. At least it wasn't a total loss - I got to cook on the bar-be-cue grill, so I'm happy!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

ANNNNND?
How is the project going?...or hasn't the face hugger fallen off yet?

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Daughter made me Sculpy scaled egg. Baked but unpainted:




























Slow, but sure..........


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yahoo! A family project! Love it!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll try to use 2-part epoxy for a gooey, slimy base. Can you paint epoxy glue?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

My idea is to show story continuance to Alien 3.....(Ripely won't notice the egg sitting on the base, don't you know)


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Yahoo! A family project! Love it!


My daughter, or the alien babies?

:tongue::hat::tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _In space, no one can hear you have family time._


BTW: Notice the big 'o big screen in the background? Makes for good Aliens DVD playing...........


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I'll try to use 2-part epoxy for a gooey, slimy base. Can you paint epoxy glue?


Short answer, yes.
What with? 
I've had success with acrylics & enamels. But priming helps a lot. 
Sculpy won't hold enamels without it in my experience. Tacky is the word.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Short answer, yes.
> What with?
> I've had success with acrylics & enamels. But priming helps a lot.
> Sculpy won't hold enamels without it in my experience. Tacky is the word.


Thanks, buddy. Will-do!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

That egg is cool. I love the markings all over it - somewhat like the leathery look these originally had. I take it that you rolled it over a mat with these indentations? 

~ Chris​


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> That egg is cool. I love the markings all over it - somewhat like the leathery look these originally had. I take it that you rolled it over a mat with these indentations?
> 
> ~ Chris​


My daughter had a mesh screen from her bag o' Sculpy tools. She is taking traditional 2-D hand drawn animation classes at an art school and has to make 3-D maquettes for part of that process.



> _"Some kind of leathery objects down here. Looks like eggs, or something...."_


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't want to post any pics yet, but this is so much better than I could have hoped for. One more night and I'll have some pics (and vids) to show. The queen and egg are just _some_ of the elements, now.

The entire base is 11" x 17" x 2" tall.............. and hollow........ 

:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some final pics:*










*Got my hanging chains:*










*
Hiding egg:*










*Paying homage to the sequel:*










*Tubes meant to look "cathedral, pipe organ-like":*










*More.........*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Few more:*



















*Ready to throw down:*


















*
More............*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Main logo:*




























*More............*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*B-9 bubble top capping off tower:*










*Fog Effect:*




































*
Last one:*


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Who produces the Queen model? And is it still available? From what I can tell in the pictures it looks pretty darn good. It's the perfect size as well! I've got the Halcyon "bitch", but I thinks she's too small to use with the power loader if I recall. Been a long time sense I've had me hands on her....

hal9001-


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> Who produces the Queen model? And is it still available? From what I can tell in the pictures it looks pretty darn good. It's the perfect size as well! I've got the Halcyon "bitch", but I thinks she's too small to use with the power loader if I recall. Been a long time sense I've had me hands on her....
> 
> hal9001-


It's a heavy, solid vinyl toy. I touched it up a bit with pastels.........Pick it up for about $130.

Here's a link:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=333694&highlight=queen


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

But do you recall who makes it?

Thanks,
hal9001-


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> But do you recall who makes it?
> 
> Thanks,
> hal9001-


Model Maniacs? I'm not sure. I threw the box away.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks! Now go to bed, it's late!

hal9001-


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Love the fog effect and everything else. 
Great work. Was fun to follow your work.
Oh and ... nice hint to Alien3


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Garbaron said:


> Love the fog effect and everything else.
> Great work. Was fun to follow your work.
> Oh and ... nice hint to Alien3


Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Alien 1, 2 3, and 4 had nonsensical chains hanging down from one ceiling or another, so I REALLY wanted them. The first Alien did it with style. Interior rain coming down in that catherdral room Brett gets killed in.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

kdaracal said:


> Alien 1, 2 3, and 4 had nonsensical chains hanging down from one ceiling or another, so I REALLY wanted them. The first Alien did it with style. Interior rain coming down in that catherdral room Brett gets killed in.


Actually that area where Brett buys it contains one of the undercarriage legs folded into the ceiling...presumably the floor splits open to allow the leg to deploy.
I always figured the water might be moisture condensing on the cold metal,or given that the leg had just been on the planet surface, ice might have formed.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


>


Awesome, bro.:thumbsup: A lot of work paid off! It must look so much more amazing IRL...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You could say the same phenomenon is happening as in *NASA*s VAB building. When built it was so massive it created it's own weather. And it would actually rain inside the building! So, one could assume the samething was happening inside the refinery.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it....

hal9001-


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> You could say the same phenomenon is happening as in *NASA*s VAB building. When built it was so massive it created it's own weather. And it would actually rain inside the building! So, one could assume the samething was happening inside the refinery.
> 
> That's my story and I'm stickin' to it....
> 
> hal9001-


That's what I assumed. Micro-climate. But Mini's idea makes sense, too.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Awesome, bro. A lot of work paid off! It must look so much more amazing IRL..._


Thanks! I'm pretty proud of this one. But 18 pages and several months is kinda dumb on my part.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Need to make a quick movie, so I can show the sound F/X and movement of the fog. (dry ice in a bowl, hidden underneath)


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Alien 1, 2 3, and 4 had nonsensical chains hanging down from one ceiling or another, so I REALLY wanted them. The first Alien did it with style. Interior rain coming down in that catherdral room Brett gets killed in.


That's the third deck of the ship. It's the area for the landing gear bay of the Nostromo. This is the inside of the refinery. 



miniature sun said:


> Actually that area where Brett buys it contains one of the undercarriage legs folded into the ceiling...presumably the floor splits open to allow the leg to deploy.
> I always figured the water might be moisture condensing on the cold metal,or given that the leg had just been on the planet surface, ice might have formed.


Correct. You beat me to it, but I have the special edition of this. It's what this area is described as. 


OY-O-BOY!!! That's fantastic!! Even though you couldn't see it, my jaw is dropping to the floor right now, but I was smiling the entire time I was looking at those pictures. I love the caution lines (yellow, and black stripes) along with the red and white stripe lines along the perimeter of the base. The chains, and pipes are a classy touch too! I love this. I'm glad you went this route. Thanks for sharing it with us, K! This is one for the books. Why go to other forums to see something cool? This one is shining bright with talent! Thanks again. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dyonisis said:


> I'm glad you went this route. Thanks for sharing it with us, K!


Yeah, it was a fun ride, and a great outcome!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> That's the third deck of the ship. It's the area for the landing gear bay of the Nostromo. This is the inside of the refinery.
> 
> Correct. You beat me to it, but I have the special edition of this. It's what this area is described as.
> 
> ...


Wow. That means so much. I really love this stuff, but getting high praise is icing on the powerloader!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Yeah, it was a fun ride, and a great outcome!


Just getting my inspirations from all you guys. When I watch you take that Masudaya kit to new heights, I just have to really step up!

Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The three main elements: pipes/loader/queen, are all secured down with brass rod. *But not glued.* That way, I can take it to my San Francisco or Milpitas club meetings and have it break down easy/put up easier.

Also, the queen is solid and HEAVY. The brass rods for her feet reach the tabletop. So the display surface supports the weight, not the flimsy plastic base.

The floor area is an Oreo cookie of layers, so as to not sag. It looks pretty simple on the outside, but the dang thing was time consuming.

For the fog effect, I just put a cereal bowl of water, just high enough to seal underneath the photo etch floor vents. And then I stuck a big hunk o' dry ice in it. Then, as the thing steamed off, I took photos and blew softly with my mouth to stir up the fog. 

There's a sight to walk in on: Old guy making puff sounds and taking pictures...........


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I took photos and blew softly with my mouth to stir up the fog.
> 
> There's a sight to walk in on: Old guy making puff sounds and taking pictures...........


Whatever works is good!:thumbsup:
It's a Bruce Lee thing.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

kdaracal
There's a sight to walk in on: Old guy making puff sounds and taking pictures...........[/QUOTE said:


> I make puffing sounds even when I'm not taking pictures!  But that _would_ be someting good to take a hidden video of!! :lol: Watch your back....
> 
> hal9001-


----------

